# Missouri Meerschaum Maple



## Crambone (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Missouri Meerschaum Ozark Mountain Cherry Or Maple wood pipes? Do they require a break in like a briar? I love my corn cobs but was wondering if anyone had experience with these. My local B&M is always out of the cobs but has a ton of these in stock at all times.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

They are nice smoking pipes for the money. I have owned several over the years.
Ken


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

First understand that they are not made from maple or cherry wood thats just their finish. If i recall they are poplar.

I have two that i keep for goopy aromatics and they serve in that role well enough. Not much past'd that can be said about them.


----------



## Crambone (Feb 13, 2008)

ok.. Good to know.. I guess for 5 bucks it wouldn't hurt to try one.. I wasn't sure if the wood used for the bowl would burn and give a bad taste.. You hear a lot of talk about how good the cobs are but nothing on the wood ones, maybe theres a reason for that.. Thanks for the replies..


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Crambone said:


> ok.. Good to know.. I guess for 5 bucks it wouldn't hurt to try one.. I wasn't sure if the wood used for the bowl would burn and give a bad taste.. You hear a lot of talk about how good the cobs are but nothing on the wood ones, maybe theres a reason for that.. Thanks for the replies..


Shouldn't taste too bad as poplar is a pretty neutral tasting wood. I only other thing i would say is that the bowls are thin (reason i smoke the cool wet aromatic in them and save the cobs for me burley) and that may cause some concern.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a cherry and it is just fine. Lighter and smaller than most briars and some cobs... I use it as my shoveling snow and fixing auto brakes pipe.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> I have a cherry and it is just fine. Lighter and smaller than most briars and some cobs... I use it as my shoveling snow and fixing auto brakes pipe.


It must take you forever to shovel snow with one of them. How much snow will fit into that little bowl?:chk
Ken


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

The Pirate said:


> It must take you forever to shovel snow with one of them. How much snow will fit into that little bowl?:chk
> Ken


Ha ha ha...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

The Pirate said:


> It must take you forever to shovel snow with one of them. How much snow will fit into that little bowl?:chk
> Ken


:r Good call!


----------

